

Realtime statistics of Haskell programs - lelf
http://ocharles.org.uk/blog/posts/2012-12-11-24-day-of-hackage-ekg.html

======
gridaphobe
Heh, I misread the title as "Realtime statistics of Haskell programmers" and
was expecting a study of how haskell programmers work.

I'd actually be really interested to see a study comparing the brain activity
of a haskell programmer vs a smalltalk programmer. FP and OOP are such
different models, I bet there would be some interesting differences in which
parts of the brain light up.

~~~
gtani
how about eye movement tracking (scala vs java)

<http://www.scala-lang.org/node/3069>

~~~
gridaphobe
Thanks for the link, sounds really cool!

------
dkhenry
I love this idea. It reminds of the one thing that I think Java did better
then anyone else, JMX. If only there was a standard cross language way for
programs to expose metrics. kinda like collectd, but have it pull based
instead of push based

